# Its a sad day for the seven string guitar playing community...



## sepherus (Feb 12, 2009)

Count the strings! Poor Chris has to feel neutered. I know I do every time I pick up a sixer that isn't tuned in some strange 5ths based tuning. 

I guess at least it isn't a Dean


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 12, 2009)

Why doesn't he just use his 7 in Megadeth? Not like it'll hurt anything.


----------



## COBHC (Feb 12, 2009)

What a shame.

Wow does that sixxer ever look small on him. So used to seeing him play 7s. They suit him better looks wise and play wise.

I think i remember hearing somewhere that dave wanted him to play 6s so he could really dig into the low string for a heavier attack.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 12, 2009)

Big fucking deal. Let the dude rock however many strings he wants.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 12, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Big fucking deal. Let the dude rock however many strings he wants.



though i believe its a direct result of dave mustaine being a bitch, in the end, i gotta agree. Doesnt fucking matter, cause he's not really using the extra range in the band, and if i were in megadeth, i'd want to keep dave off my back, too.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would've loved to hear some 7-string Megadeth. But this one picture doesn't necessarily mean Chris will never ever use a 7 in the future...


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 12, 2009)

So much for extended range Megadeth.


----------



## sepherus (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm well aware that Chris does and will continue to use 7 strings in non Megadeth stuff, but he DID use the extended range for easier fingerings and soloing. I find that "digging ing" stuff to be a complete load of bull crap. I dig in on my low E just fine with the extra string. I can play old school Ride the Lightning era Metalica on an unboosted recto with the gain turned down, which requires A LOT more "digging in" than any Megadeth song at faster speeds, and Chris way way out plays me. I think it is just Dave trying to control every aspect of the band yet again. I think Chris had LACS put the giant band logo on the guitar just for a laugh knowing he probably won't use the guitar for much else.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 12, 2009)

sepherus said:


> I'm well aware that Chris does and will continue to use 7 strings in non Megadeth stuff, but he DID use the extended range for easier fingerings and soloing. I find that "digging ing" stuff to be a complete load of bull crap. I dig in on my low E just fine with the extra string. I can play old school Ride the Lightning era Metalica on an unboosted recto with the gain turned down, which requires A LOT more "digging in" than any Megadeth song at faster speeds, and Chris way way out plays me. I think it is just Dave trying to control every aspect of the band yet again. I think Chris had LACS put the giant band logo on the guitar just for a laugh knowing he probably won't use the guitar for much else.



+1
It's Dave's band, his way or 
Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because of the 7 string?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2009)

That just sucks.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 12, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> +1
> It's Dave's band, his way or
> Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because of the 7 string?


Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because he's a much, much better guitarist and not a whiny obnoxious cunt.


----------



## arktan (Feb 12, 2009)

If the man plays a sixer, let him play a sixer. There's nothing wrong about sixers and sex.
But i think that it's just the hate towards the extended range instruments from Dave's side. If you hate any instrument you're not a musician. A seven doesn't sound that different from a sixer and that "digging in" thing is just bullshit. Someone's got a huge ego here and he's letting it out on the band members. Not very mature.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 12, 2009)

Booooo!!


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> So much for extended range Megadeth.




I was hopeful for the band to move into that direction too


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 12, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because he's a much, much better guitarist and not a whiny obnoxious cunt.



The man speaks the truth


----------



## Nick (Feb 12, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because he's a much, much better guitarist and not a whiny obnoxious cunt.



haha +2


----------



## Apophis (Feb 12, 2009)

no way


----------



## thesimo (Feb 12, 2009)

he does look really weeny with a 6 right enough.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 12, 2009)

Too much dive bombs with the Low B?  ...


----------



## Diogene303 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chris Broderick on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Seebu (Feb 12, 2009)

There's already a thread about this:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...he-seven-string-guitar-playing-community.html


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 12, 2009)

well at least he gets more guitars added to his collection


----------



## XeoFLCL (Feb 12, 2009)

You've gotta think about it in the long run. Yeah Dave can be a dick (If he isn't already.. Though, he seems different in a sense lately?) and all and he prolly told him to use 6 strings, but megadeth as always been tuned in E standard. If Chris broderick decided to bust in on them and throw some low B Jag Panzer/Nevermore style (Actually A#, but I doubt he tunes to that in megadeth ) into the riffing mix, that'd makes things a tad harder to mix with daves tuning without him always doing something alongsing the likes of lead without him having to change to B standard tuning. I'm sure that+vocals wouldn't be very fun. Not to mention, they might have to throw a 5 string bass into the mix if they did, since megadeth's recent basslines typically follow the rhythm and go a tad more unnoticed than their earlier stuff. It's just require everyone to change their methods in order to make things in the band work out. Then, imagine Chris leaving in the later future (which will more than likely happen as we all know..) What'd happen to them then? Would they try to recruit Jeff Loomis once again, who they denied when he auditioned when he was like 16 or 17? 

Chances are, he just has that 6 string because eitherway, he won't be using the low B for anything in megadeth. For now, at least. Who knows? We might actually see some low B in the new album coming up, but I think it's very unlikely due to finding somewhere to place it in a standard tuning mix. So if we do, it'll be very minimal, and prolly during solos and the such. All I can say is listen for some potential wide sweeps on the new album 

EDIT: Though I should add, I play my sixer just as much as I play my 7 string. It's just they're two completely different feeling instruments, and they suit different uses better than the other. Low B is naturally heavy sounding and usually results in a much heavier sounding mix when distorted than E does, but in turn, also sounds very soothing when clean(Think Nevermore - Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday's cleans). Ironic?  I have a hard time getting as powerful of a chug tone on my 6 compared to my 7. On my 6, I usually have to pump up the lows and highs and gain, and dip the mids a tad bit. Maybe even drop tune it to D or C#. Also I should add, my 6 string is mahogany while my 7 is Alder. It takes alot lol.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 12, 2009)

I continue to be amazed... why is there this feeling that if you play a 7, suddenly everything is in B? Erm... there's still a low E string... hello little E string! Right there beside big Mr. B.... you're so cute!... and I can still play you as much as I want, you're still special to me, and apparently to Mr. Mustaine over there. He likes you, and so do I. We'll just keep Mr. B around because... HOLY SHIT, there's actually B notes in TONS of other keys!!! WHO [email protected]#@!! LOOK! If I play this E pentatonic scale (in 12th position of course!).... HOT DAMN. There's a B in there! Perhaps I might be able to use Mr. B after all!


----------



## cddragon (Feb 12, 2009)

I liked Chris using his 7-string and somehow I think the sixer may be a little limiting. Hope it's just temporary


----------



## dsm3sx (Feb 12, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because he's a much, much better guitarist and not a whiny obnoxious cunt.


 


I agree, Chris is 1000x better, and *known* for using the 7's in innovative ways.

Dave most likely whinnied and cried Chris down to the breaking point.

We all know this is Chris's chance to make a few peso's and public notoriety in a spotlight band before really making his own work shine....which I can not wait for....

I mean how long can megadeth re-release the same album?


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 12, 2009)

man... having the Megadeth logo on that is just tacky and adds insult to injury.  Unless it's Chris's idea and he is just goofin with it like someone stated before.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 12, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> man... having the Megadeth logo on that is just tacky and adds insult to injury.  Unless it's Chris's idea and he is just goofin with it like someone stated before.



I get the impression it's kinda his way of saying "Here's the guitar Mustaine has provided me to play... it's Megadeth's, not mine"


----------



## Solstafir (Feb 12, 2009)

Hush, Dave might find out Chris put that logo on because he wanted it to look like an 80's ancient relic, just like Dave himself is...


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 12, 2009)

dsm3sx said:


> I agree, Chris is 1000x better, and *known* for using the 7's in innovative ways.
> 
> Dave most likely whinnied and cried Chris down to the breaking point.



Dave has nothing to prove, has more money than Chris can dream about, sold millions of records and probably just told Chris to use a 6...because it's his band. I've read a few statements from Broderick already on why he's changing, but still everyone just assumes Dave's being an asshole. 

Mustaine has already said repeatedly that Chis is an insane player who impresses the living hell out of him.

I'm just going to miss the the custom 7's.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe his 7 string LACS was out of commission for whatever reason (he recently picked up a DiMarzio endorsement, so maybe he was swapping out his Cold Sweats?) 

But it wouldn't surprise me at all that Mustaine mandated that he pick up a sixer.


----------



## dr stein (Feb 12, 2009)

hey I'm new on this board and this is my 1st post. But I have to comment on this. Chris looks totally weird without a 7 string. It seems wrong. But I'm sure dave didn't make him switch to 6 strings. I'm still excited to hear the new Megadeth


----------



## petereanima (Feb 12, 2009)

i've read an interview with mustaine last year, where he was nothing but preaching hymns of praise for Chris, how much of a BETTER player than himself he is, and that everytime he (Dave) comes up with a new riff, he asks Chris "is that musically correct, can i play it like this?".

we all know that Mustaine can be a dick, but in this case i wouldnt blame him.


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 12, 2009)

i hate dave :/


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 12, 2009)

I was supposed to go to the Dublin show but I couldn't make it. It sucks if he really did do this. It's a real step back considering he was doing the last tour with his own gear.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

heffergm said:


> I get the impression it's kinda his way of saying "Here's the guitar Mustaine has provided me to play... it's Megadeth's, not mine"



Dave has often been quoted as saying he has an awful lot of respect for various players over the years but he's also never been afraid to use the tools at his disposal to get the job done, his way....its clearly a method that produces results. 

Chris obviously has Dave's respect, so until the new album comes out I wouldn't discount the use of 7-strings in the future - the use of 6 strings could simply be to assist in playing Dave's songs, his way. 

I certainly don't thnk any disrespect was intended or should be inferred


----------



## kmanick (Feb 12, 2009)

Megadeth is a 6 string band.
I know it sucks because we don't get to see Chris up there with his LACS 7,
but this is Dave's gig. You do things his way or the highway.
This is a great opportunity for Chris to make some money and get some more exposure so I'm sure he will just roll with whatever Dave wants.
The Engls probably don't sound "old school" enough for Dave so Marshalls it is.
However you look at it Broderick is a hired gun.
I mean seriously, how long do you think this is going to last anyway???
I'm sure Chris will be back to 7's soon enough


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

> I mean seriously, how long do you think this is going to last anyway???



Hopefully at least as long as Marty's tenure


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm just curious, why now? When I saw Megadeth in April at Gigantour, Chris was playing his 7 and his Engls.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 12, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Dave has often been quoted as saying he has an awful lot of respect for various players over the years but he's also never been afraid to use the tools at his disposal to get the job done, his way....its clearly a method that produces results.
> 
> Chris obviously has Dave's respect, so until the new album comes out I wouldn't discount the use of 7-strings in the future - the use of 6 strings could simply be to assist in playing Dave's songs, his way.
> 
> I certainly don't thnk any disrespect was intended or should be inferred



LOL. I'm just screwing around... I honestly could care less. I haven't listened to Megadeth since the 80's, and while I've heard Chris play a bit and he's clearly good, I don't follow his work. Basically what I'm saying is, ignore me entirely....


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Koshchei (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave is well known for imposing his will on his band-mates. That said, the band is *his*, and if you work for him on his dime, you do what he tells you.

However! This is a forum, and it's perfectly ok for us to call Dave a tyrannical Jesus-freak dinosaur with a mental age of 16, who considers himself to be an authority on stuff he has absolutely no idea about. He doesn't pay us to say nice things about him, and we are not compelled or constrained to.

Respect his music I (usually) do, but agree with him, often I do not.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

(I just saw "Peterborough" as a location and was thinking I'd found a local...sadly not ^^)

Dave can be an absolute penis at times but I think he's matured recently so while I'd agree we don't have to be nice about him I would hope the reasons for being so....forthright lol are starting to decrease. 

We can also only hope that Chris gets to splash his 7-string man juice all over the new album I guess


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 12, 2009)

He might have hired a publicist... Dave is usually quite outspoken, which is a good thing when he's not trying to sell something or justify his poor decision-making.

Ever notice how it's never his fault when something goes wrong?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that it is Dave's band, he can tell people to do whatever he wants really. If they don't like that they don't have to stick around.

I think people are jumping to conclusions, how do we know it wasn't Chris's choice? 

Although, I really wish Chris would leave, he is to good for Megadeth haha. Good publicity and steady money though so...


----------



## S-O (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe it was Chris' own decision?


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy said:


>



Well put

I was hoping too see Megadeth incorporate a sevenstring into their music.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave "invented" thrash metal apparently, i read an interview on Metalsucks.com and he through that jem in there ha ha


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Dave "invented" thrash metal apparently, i read an interview on Metalsucks.com and he through that jem in there ha ha



Whether he invented it or not, the man made a serious contribution to metal and I suspect today's metal would not sound the same if it were not for his groundbreaking work in the genre


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

Scott Ian is of the opinion that if it wasn't for Dave then thrash wouldn't exist....he's certainly very well respected by a lot of musicians which means either they're deluded, we're deluded, or the World is just too confusing a place, with too much contradictory information to make precise judgements either way.

I just listen to the music, and I'm waiting with baited breath for the next album 



HughesJB4 said:


> Whether he invented it or not, the man made a serious contribution to metal and I suspect today's metal would not sound the same if it were not for his groundbreaking work in the genre



Also this ^^


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2009)

It gets better. Chris is apparently now playing DiMarzio pickups 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...derick-now-using-ernie-ball-and-dimarzio.html


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 12, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Whether he invented it or not, the man made a serious contribution to metal and I suspect today's metal would not sound the same if it were not for his groundbreaking work in the genre



Yeah he certainly made a MASSIVE contribution its just funny to hear someone say "I invented thrash metal", specially coming from him who is either loved or hated it seems. I dont really have an opinion as i know nothing about him.

The man certainly knows how to play guitar thats for sure


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 12, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I'm not too fussed on the weapons Chris chooses. He'll still deliver the goods the way he does best; melting our faces. 

Let's put it this way: considering Megadeth is Dave's baby after all, Chris is quite graceful in picking up a 6 stringer for Megadeth's (ie Dave's) overall big picture, as it is possible for Chris to play whatever instrument for Megadeth anyway. But it's the employer's final word... as sad as it sounds for most. Given Chris's session like attitude, it's quite a humble move.


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It gets better. Chris is apparently now playing DiMarzio pickups
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...derick-now-using-ernie-ball-and-dimarzio.html



That sucks
I always associated him with BKP pickups as much as I did Ibanez guitars.


----------



## Six6VI (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn, you guys sure can get your panties in a bunch over practically nothing. I'm just happy that he wasn't coerced to switch to Dean.

Lee


----------



## cyril v (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, he still has a white LACS coming sometime soon, so theres that....

That "Megadeth" guitar does look pretty cheesy... is that just a decal or something?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 12, 2009)

Six6VI said:


> Damn, you guys sure can get your panties in a bunch over practically nothing. I'm just happy that he wasn't coerced to switch to Dean.
> 
> Lee



Ha ha  I was thinking the same thing "i wonder if he'll be rocking dean guitars soon.."


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 12, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> That sucks



Why?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 12, 2009)

Despite the fact he'll be playing more or less the same thing with a six-string, it was still nice to see someone in such a high profile waving the flag for seven string guitars. It doesnt mean he's left the seven string community, but it means there'll be less people who get in to playing 7s from seeing him do so


----------



## Panterica (Feb 13, 2009)

no more ENGL either.
okay, fuck dave mustaine for that 1



HughesJB4 said:


> That sucks
> I always associated him with BKP pickups as much as I did Ibanez guitars.



yea, me too
what a drag


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 13, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> though I believe its a direct result of Dave Mustaine being a bitch.




Best quote ever.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2009)

A 7-page thread because of 1 dude playing a 6-string instead of a 7.


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2009)

Panterica said:


> no more ENGL either.
> okay, fuck dave mustaine for that 1



No ENGL, damn it.
Just like Ibanez and BKP, I always think "Chris Broderick=ENGL player" automatically. I gotta get used to the change I guess.


----------



## Bleak (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he'll be back to his old ways post-megadeth.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he will use a Petrucci guitar and some custom DMZ in it .
There is nothing wrtong for a Musician to use the right tools for the right stuff. He is a professional ,gear names and combination should mean him nothing as long as the job gets done ,paychecks can be payed ,and the audiance is happy!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 13, 2009)

Shannon said:


> A 7-page thread because of 1 dude playing a 6-string instead of a 7.



SS.org members get a little anal, huh ?

I DO reckon that Dave Mustaine stuck his oar in on this one though.


----------



## Imperium (Feb 13, 2009)

I dunno guys I think I would play anything aslong as it was still comfortable playing the guitar if I was getting paid to be in Megadeth 

The Marshall thing doesn't shock me though, when I saw him play with Nevermore he was using a full Marshall stack.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 13, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> I think he will use a Petrucci guitar and some custom DMZ in it .
> There is nothing wrtong for a Musician to use the right tools for the right stuff. He is a professional ,gear names and combination should mean him nothing as long as the job gets done ,paychecks can be payed ,and the audiance is happy!



I think by Ernie Ball they mean strings.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 13, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I think by Ernie Ball they mean strings.



Well ,I wouldn't mind him playing EB guitars and better strings LOL. It would be double upgrade hahaha


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2009)

COBHC said:


> I think i remember hearing somewhere that dave wanted him to play 6s so he could really dig into the low string for a heavier attack.



That doesn't make _any _sense. If that's true, then Dave has no understanding of guitar technique. You can 'dig in' and get as heavy attack as you could ever want on the low E on a 7-string as you could on a 6-string.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 26, 2009)

megadeth is a business. dave has endorsements and these are relationships that he has to take care of.

I think he'll play gear from the best endorsers, not the best product - so rather than switch amps, guitars, pick-ups, whatever... he's going to make himself sound better, or competitive, by convincing others to play gear that wont bury him. he's protecting _his_ $.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 26, 2009)

When did ss.org get stormed by the closed-minded brigade?


----------



## Harry (Feb 26, 2009)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> megadeth is a business. dave has endorsements and these are relationships that he has to take care of.
> 
> I think he'll play gear from the best endorsers, not the best product - so rather than switch amps, guitars, pick-ups, whatever... he's going to make himself sound better, or competitive, by convincing others to play gear that wont bury him. he's protecting _his_ $.



Good post


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 23, 2009)

hey, he's getting paid and he shreds like a mother fucker! its better than dave picking dave navarro or dj ashba or somebody like that whos a "bigger" name, right? and i think the guitar looks small with him playing it is cause hes pretty yolked up for a guitar player!


----------



## jwthompson21 (Mar 23, 2009)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DAVE MUSTAINE: 'CHRIS BRODERICK Is The Best Guitarist MEGADETH Has Ever Had'

Everyone should check out the concert video contained in the article above. Note that Chris is playing one of his 7's in the song Sleepwalker.

Speculation is just trivial and we should all be proud that a 7 stringer has infiltrated one of the most visible metal bands of all time.

When deth fans who are guitar players start looking into who Broderick is and find that he is known for 7's, that is a positive influence no matter how you look at it.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Mar 23, 2009)

jwthompson21 said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DAVE MUSTAINE: 'CHRIS BRODERICK Is The Best Guitarist MEGADETH Has Ever Had'
> 
> Everyone should check out the concert video contained in the article above. Note that Chris is playing one of his 7's in the song Sleepwalker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleak (Mar 23, 2009)

jwthompson21 said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DAVE MUSTAINE: 'CHRIS BRODERICK Is The Best Guitarist MEGADETH Has Ever Had'
> 
> Everyone should check out the concert video contained in the article above. Note that Chris is playing one of his 7's in the song Sleepwalker.
> 
> ...




I'd be *amazed* if Dave's vocals weren't overdubbed like hell on that video. 

Regardless, Chris could be pulling a Mustaine anyways and still using ENGL behind Marshall stacks or whatever he's endorsing now.


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 23, 2009)

megadeth blow anyways
lol


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> megadeth blow anyways
> lol






I don't know if I'd go that far, but that made me laugh anyway.


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I don't know if I'd go that far, but that made me laugh anyway.



they had a few good songs
but overall i think there shit


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 23, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> You've gotta think about it in the long run. Yeah Dave can be a dick (If he isn't already.. Though, he seems different in a sense lately?) and all and he prolly told him to use 6 strings, but megadeth as always been tuned in E standard. If Chris broderick decided to bust in on them and throw some low B Jag Panzer/Nevermore style (Actually A#, but I doubt he tunes to that in megadeth ) into the riffing mix, that'd makes things a tad harder to mix with daves tuning without him always doing something alongsing the likes of lead without him having to change to B standard tuning. I'm sure that+vocals wouldn't be very fun. Not to mention, they might have to throw a 5 string bass into the mix if they did, since megadeth's recent basslines typically follow the rhythm and go a tad more unnoticed than their earlier stuff. It's just require everyone to change their methods in order to make things in the band work out. Then, imagine Chris leaving in the later future (which will more than likely happen as we all know..) What'd happen to them then? Would they try to recruit Jeff Loomis once again, who they denied when he auditioned when he was like 16 or 17?
> 
> Chances are, he just has that 6 string because eitherway, he won't be using the low B for anything in megadeth. For now, at least. Who knows? We might actually see some low B in the new album coming up, but I think it's very unlikely due to finding somewhere to place it in a standard tuning mix. So if we do, it'll be very minimal, and prolly during solos and the such. All I can say is listen for some potential wide sweeps on the new album
> 
> EDIT: Though I should add, I play my sixer just as much as I play my 7 string. It's just they're two completely different feeling instruments, and they suit different uses better than the other. Low B is naturally heavy sounding and usually results in a much heavier sounding mix when distorted than E does, but in turn, also sounds very soothing when clean(Think Nevermore - Tomorrow Turned Into Yesterday's cleans). Ironic?  I have a hard time getting as powerful of a chug tone on my 6 compared to my 7. On my 6, I usually have to pump up the lows and highs and gain, and dip the mids a tad bit. Maybe even drop tune it to D or C#. Also I should add, my 6 string is mahogany while my 7 is Alder. It takes alot lol.




Do you think Glen Drover would ever comeback? Personally I thought _*United Abominations was a awesome album, I thought Drover fit the band pretty well. Hey thats my opinion though.*_


----------



## Demonofthefall (May 27, 2009)

I was looking forward to a 7 string megadeth.....


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

does he use a 6 all the time? maybe he's just playing one in that pic...?

dave mustaine can suck a fat dick.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 27, 2009)

Goddamn bumpers...


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 27, 2009)

Well while it's bumped I might as well toss in my two cents...



> Do you think Glen Drover would ever comeback? Personally I thought United Abominations was a awesome album, I thought Drover fit the band pretty well. Hey thats my opinion though.



I agree however, he ain't coming back.



> I was looking forward to a 7 string megadeth.....



Not gonna happen. Ever. Picture a down tuned six string metalcore Megadeth. Haha.

On the note of sevens Broderick had been playing in Deth with sevens for a while. Any reason for the change? (Other than the obvious one....)


----------



## Ryan Rage (May 27, 2009)

sepherus said:


> Count the strings! Poor Chris has to feel neutered. I know I do every time I pick up a sixer that isn't tuned in some strange 5ths based tuning.
> 
> I guess at least it isn't a Dean


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

i could have sworn i'd seen chris on stage with his 1527 for megadeth in a picture before...? 

i didn't read the whole thread but maybe he only plays 6s some of the time. and as for the mustaine thing. why would mustaine care about how many strings broderick uses as long as he can play the songs?


----------



## setsuna7 (May 28, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> The man speaks the truth





yingmin said:


> Maybe he felt Chris got more of the spotlight because he's a much, much better guitarist and not a whiny obnoxious cunt.


YES!! He was a CUNT in 'Tallica,he's still a CUNT some 27 years later!!!


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i could have sworn i'd seen chris on stage with his 1527 for megadeth in a picture before...?
> 
> i didn't read the whole thread but maybe he only plays 6s some of the time. and as for the mustaine thing. why would mustaine care about how many strings broderick uses as long as he can play the songs?



Yeah, actually in this video he's using a 7 AND playing with Megadeth


----------



## Demonofthefall (May 28, 2009)

well look at it from Chris Broderick's point of view, You have just been offered the position of guitarist for Megadeth, are you going to turn it down because you don't get to play your sevenstring?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 28, 2009)

The reason for him not to play it is dumb but its not like he'd really be using the string much if at all anyway.

I read about this a WHILE ago and saw that broderick had 2 custom 6's made up right away after he was asked to play sixes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

well i figure he could still use the low B for solos, no?


----------



## noob_pwn (May 28, 2009)

what irks me is that this is a super ugly black s-series with megadeth painted on it when he has his lacs RGA7 which is one of the most gorgeous guitars ever created imo, why don't they make him a sixer of that?
hopefully he isnt going to fall victim to ibanez's s-series marketing campaign and have this guitar become a sig model


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 28, 2009)

Besides the giant megadeth logo I don't see whats so bad about it...

S series are where its at.


----------



## Ascetiq (May 29, 2009)

I'd pimp slap Dave and make him use a 7 string, if I were Chris. 

True, Dave's band, but Chris would decimate him at guitar


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 29, 2009)

It's not going to make much of a difference, if any. All of their stuff is in standard anyway. Why the big deal? A 6 string still offers TONS of opportunities. Besides, now he doesn't have to worry about someone fucking up his LACS on the road....


And S series are awesome guitars.


----------



## AK DRAGON (May 29, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> It's not going to make much of a difference, if any. All of their stuff is in standard anyway. Why the big deal? A 6 string still offers TONS of opportunities. Besides, now he doesn't have to worry about someone fucking up his LACS on the road....
> 
> 
> And S series are awesome guitars.



Incorrect

There are a few songs that are 1/2 step down such as Angry Again


----------



## Dan (May 29, 2009)

meh, let him play what he wants i say.


----------



## ARC7789 (Jun 1, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


> When did ss.org get stormed by the closed-minded brigade?



UG close shop?



jwthompson21 said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DAVE MUSTAINE: 'CHRIS BRODERICK Is The Best Guitarist MEGADETH Has Ever Had'
> 
> Everyone should check out the concert video contained in the article above. Note that Chris is playing one of his 7's in the song Sleepwalker.
> 
> ...



actually, I'm an example of this 

and also what exactly did Broderick say about why the 6'er?


----------



## redlol (Sep 26, 2009)

i saw megadeth at priest feast in london nearly a yr ago and he was most definately rockin a 7 string


----------



## I_infect (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like he's playing a 7 here... cept that he's not using the low b. Shame too cause I think this song is in B... would have been cool to hear it brought down an octave


Also, I'm amazed at how _tight_ the rhythm guitars were. Every note was on point and in unison. No sloppiness whatsoever.


----------



## jerry424 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like there's some 7 string action going on in "Dialectic Chaos", a low C to be specific.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 26, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Also, I'm amazed at how _tight_ the rhythm guitars were. Every note was on point and in unison. No sloppiness whatsoever.



not just that, the drums and bass were tight as shit. really great band dave has going now


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 26, 2009)

damn you Chris Broderick and your sick as fuck RGA 7's (shakes fist)


----------



## Nick (Sep 26, 2009)

i just watched that vid and it reafirmed my hatred for megadeth. They really are weak in comparison to the likes of Testament who deserve to be a lot bigger than they ever are/were.

that song is utter dross. the only good point being broderick destroying in the solo section.


----------



## I_infect (Sep 26, 2009)

Nick said:


> i just watched that vid and it reafirmed my hatred for megadeth. They really are weak in comparison to the likes of Testament who deserve to be a lot bigger than they ever are/were.
> 
> that song is utter dross. the only good point being broderick destroying in the solo section.



I may not have liked his music all the time, but I always admired Dave's playing, more so his perfectionist attitude towards rhythm. I remember reading about Marty Friedman's audition, and how he thought he had it nailed when he first jammed with him... and Dave sat him down and basically re-taught him the songs(this was from a Marty interview yet, not Dave). Apparently Dave is a big stickler for picking technique and finger/fret positioning. So with that said, I can see why Broderick chose to play with him, though after listening to some Jag Panzer today, I can also imagine him feeling limited at times.

Testament and Megadeth are apples and oranges songwise, and I agree, Testament is underrated, but it's hard for me to say who's better. It's just a matter of personal taste.


----------

